# The Police State - A True Story



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Went out to dinner in Fort Collins, Colorado with my co-judge, Michael Moore. 

After dinner, as I am headed into the La Quinta, a young woman and her mother approach me and ask me "Are you here to take the dogs?" (I was driving my chassis mount.) 

I replied "I don't know what you are talking about."

The young woman (20-25 years of age) said "We called the police about that truck over there. It is too hot for the dogs." 

Shortly afterwards, the police approached Tim Milligan and told him that because the temperature was over 90 degrees (it hit 100 today) he could not have his dogs in his chassis mount and trailer. He could either leave Fort Collins or get arrested.

Tim left.

Big Brother is alive and well.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

if people only new, the sad part is they people involved really think they are doing the right thing
and as for the officer he should have at least spent time to here the story 
David Jansma


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Two issues....

1. May I post this to a series of pet-law forums. I'll drop the names and paraphrase the story.

2. If this town is where the field trial is being held, the owners/handlers should be warned because it will happen again.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

I've never had the opportunity to really inspect one of those purpose built dog carriers, so they look pretty stifling to me. What actually keeps the dogs from overheating in them on hot, humid days?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm the FTS (club rep) I plan to write a letter to the chamber of commerce. This is not the only trial held in this area, it's a first for my club. The word will be spread...


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

HPL said:


> I've never had the opportunity to really inspect one of those purpose built dog carriers, so they look pretty stifling to me. What actually keeps the dogs from overheating in them on hot, humid days?


Insulation & Ventilation


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

Years ago I remember a Field Trial being held in South Louisiana. There was a chasis mount that belonged to Chances Are Kennels at the trial. They had a generator mounted on the rear of the box that ran an air conditioning unit for the box and one for the crew cab. There was a probe thermometer into one of the crates. When it came time to run, Mary Lou Chance got out of the cab, banged on the box to wake the dogs up and hollered at them to come out in the heat. The probe thermometer read the inside temp at 72 degrees! 

I wonder what ever happened to the Chances, haven't seen them since, Bill


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I had a similar incident in Fort Collins 4-5 years ago although the police were never involved, a threatening note was left on my truck stating among other things "this is not Texas". I reported the incident to the motel but nothing came of it. There is a faction in Fort Collins that wants to be Boulder or Berkley, hello Colofornia!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

This type of crap so makes my blood boil! Years back, a very nice feller from Massachusetts. Don’t make the joke, there are like 7 of them. Named Jim used to come to tests in a white panel truck. What some call a van. When he would pull up, in my minds eye I would think. “Who called a plumber?” Nobody ever could tell what was in the truck. Guess ol’ Jim is just ahead of the curve.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Went out to dinner in Fort Collins, Colorado with my co-judge, Michael Moore.
> 
> After dinner, as I am headed into the La Quinta, a young woman and her mother approach me and ask me "Are you here to take the dogs?" (I was driving my chassis mount.)
> 
> ...


So they thought one chassis mount was there to save the dogs from a chassis mount? Seems logical. Seems he could have showed them the truck and how safe the dogs are, did the cops ignore that?

/paul


----------



## Thumbs Up (Nov 26, 2004)

I was in Neb. for an event. I had contacted a friend that was hosting it an asked for a place to train. He took me out to his private grounds. As I was leaving I noticed cars at the gate. Much to my suprise 2cops and animal control.After talking an proving I had permission to be there they in formed me that someone had called and said I was putting dogs into a large metal box. I could not help it and I told them that ever since Mike Vic got in trouble it was hard for me to even walk a dog in the park. Ifnyou know me you know why.....The reason I use to use the horse trailer was I got tired of the knoxs on the hotel door by cops wanting to know what I was doing withnthe dogs. They are much safer in a dog truck as Ted is proff. than in the back of a mini van that was not but for the safe transport of animals. warm when cold out and cool when its hot. tellus


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

unbelievable....I am glad that these "do gooders" did not turn any of the dogs loose, wish people would just mind their own business and leave us dog people alone..They have no idea how well we take care of our animals, no idea at all

Is there a place or person to write and show our displeasure on how this was handled or do you Colorado residents think it would be better to just walk away quietly...after getting the once over from the Utah DNR during Colorado elk season last year, I have no problem sending multiple letters to govt agencies


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

What are they going to do tonight when the La Quinta parking lot is filled with chassis mounts?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> So they thought one chassis mount was there to save the dogs from a chassis mount? Seems logical. Seems he could have showed them the truck and how safe the dogs are, did the cops ignore that?
> 
> /paul



I am told that Tim tried to explain to the police how his chassis mount and trailer were designed to ensure that the dogs were properly ventilated, but that they were having none of it.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

I talked with TIM, the officer said it was a county ordinance. Hope the antis don't show up at the trial as it will be over the imposed 90 today. 

I was hit by antis on my way to Onaway this year. Came out to air dogs, thought blood was coming out of Chili's hole. Nope Arbys sauce, the dogooders had feed them arbys sandwiches and curly fries. Now I have dogs with the sh*ts. Really mad when I discovered they had pulled my valve stem out of front tire.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

MikeBoley said:


> I talked with TIM, the officer said it was a county ordinance. Hope the antis don't show up at the trial as it will be over the imposed 90 today.
> 
> I was hit by antis on my way to Onaway this year. Came out to air dogs, thought blood was coming out of Chili's hole. Nope Arbys sauce, the dogooders had feed them arbys sandwiches and curly fries. Now I have dogs with the sh*ts. Really mad when I discovered they had pulled my valve stem out of front tire.


Wow! So, now you have dogs with the craps and potential for a serious accident with having a flat. Little did they think that they put the dogs in more jeopardy by taking your valve stem out than you ever would by having them in a well ventilated dog box with fans. Hippies make me angry!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Well to quote Ron White, you can't fix stupid.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

It may be handy, to help fend of antis and ignorant do gooders, to make a label or placard and mount on your dog box.
center text for printing
After reading the Act you can make up your own placard based on what you think is important.

*WARNING *
*Animal Enterprise Protection Act*
*ORDINANCE NO.18 USC, SECTION 43, PUBLIC LAW 102-346*
*Tampering with, bothering, injuring, abusing, or causing damage or harm to these animals is a punishable offense under the Animal Enterprise Protection Act of 1992. *
* Penalties include fines, damages and restitution as well as prison sentences ranging from one year to life.*
*Thank you for respecting our animals
*


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Link to Animal Enterprise Protection Act and the things you can nail people for if they try crap with your dogs or truck.

http://www.nal.usda.gov/awic/legislat/pl102346.htm


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Bill Watson said:


> Years ago I remember a Field Trial being held in South Louisiana. There was a chasis mount that belonged to Chances Are Kennels at the trial. They had a generator mounted on the rear of the box that ran an air conditioning unit for the box and one for the crew cab. There was a probe thermometer into one of the crates. When it came time to run, Mary Lou Chance got out of the cab, banged on the box to wake the dogs up and hollered at them to come out in the heat. The probe thermometer read the inside temp at 72 degrees!
> 
> I wonder what ever happened to the Chances, haven't seen them since, Bill


His daughter worked at my vets office which recently closed. She has "retired" since they closed. I'm pretty sure that Mr. Chance passed away already, not sure about the Mrs.
My very first lab came from one of their dogs, very nice folks.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

FOM said:


> I'm the FTS (club rep) I plan to write a letter to the chamber of commerce. This is not the only trial held in this area, it's a first for my club. The word will be spread...


Good idea, let them know the economic impact they could lose. I would also take a minute and contact the police and arrange a meeting to show them a chassis or trailer. Let them poke around in it and see how they are designed and built. Taking a few minutes to meet with someone and explain "our" side of things and what the events are about and how they operate, could go a long ways to developing an understanding. I would even have a couple of thermometers to be able to prove to them how well our boxes work.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Brad B said:


> Good idea, let them know the economic impact they could lose. I would also take a minute and contact the police and arrange a meeting to show them a chassis or trailer. Let them poke around in it and see how they are designed and built. Taking a few minutes to meet with someone and explain "our" side of things and what the events are about and how they operate, could go a long ways to developing an understanding. I would even have a couple of thermometers to be able to prove to them how well our boxes work.


That approach has worked for me. I dealt with a complaint at a place I frequent out in Kansas successfully that way. The cops were called on a very hot day last summer about my dogs being abused. Fortunately, I was made aware that cops were at my vehicle and went out to meet them prior to any crowbars coming out. That gave me the opportunity to get the dogs out and show them their condition. They were cool and didn't even take water when offered. I also asked the cop to stick his hand in the box and check it out. He did, and stated that it was just as comfortable as his patrol car and asked the complaining party to also check it out, which she did to her satisfaction.

Its really not surprising that people make complaints, as these dog boxes kinda resemble a big pizza oven, and look dangerous to an uninformed caring person. Even HPL a dog person & a member of this forum questioned their function in this thread. I was fortunate in this incident that I was notified and had the opportunity to show the boxes function, and in the fact that I got a cop with some common sense

Fortunately the cop had some common sense and has spread the word through his dept about me. Now if they get a call they ask if it is my vehicle and tell them not to worry as they are familiar with it

.


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree. Take your tests and your money elsewhere and make sure you let the offender's know why. Start with the Chamber of Commerce, the hotels and eating establishments as well as Vet clinics in the area. May not make any difference but at least you won't have to put up with it. Thank God we have Big Brother looking out for us. Duckdon


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

One other suggestion I'll throw out from a LEO's point of view. I would place a small sign on the chassis or trailer that says in "In case of emergency contact ####" It can save lots of time and if there was a true emergency that could save some dogs.


----------



## Tville (Jun 29, 2005)

What implication does an ordnance like this have for clubs? There was mention of a 90 deg limit-- so if the temp on a trial day goes over the limit and thus the dogs cant be on the trucks can the trial be forced to shut down?


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Having just passed thru CO on vacation it seems that the state is very dog friendly. Ouray, Silverton Durango a lot of businesses had water bowls outside the in front. Lots of folks were walking dogs or had dogs with them. We stayed in Silverton to ride dirt bikes and our ATV's along with other touristy type stuff. We did get a few "stink eye " looks with the bikes. I would guess IMHO everyone has a boss. I would be sure they know 2 things that the direct and indirect loss of income for the area and that the dogs are not in danger. I think that part is the most important.


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> So they thought one chassis mount was there to save the dogs from a chassis mount? Seems logical. Seems he could have showed them the truck and how safe the dogs are, did the cops ignore that?
> 
> /paul


Talked to Tim during the event last night and the animal control lady was not listening to anything rational and basically said the longer he stayed the sooner the sheriff would be there. It took place about 30 minutes after he checked in at motel (between 7-8pm) and the truck/chassis box and dog trailer were parked in the shade. Tim wanted to give everyone the heads up that this is going on in the area of the Pikes Peak Trial.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Sounds like a ncie sit down with the AC ladies boss is in order too. She should at least be willing to listen. Sounds very unprofessional to me.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

bfarmer said:


> Talked to Tim during the event last night and the animal control lady was not listening to anything rational and basically said the longer he stayed the sooner the sheriff would be there. It took place about 30 minutes after he checked in at motel (between 7-8pm) and the truck/chassis box and dog trailer were parked in the shade. Tim wanted to give everyone the heads up that this is going on in the area of the Pikes Peak Trial.


I can't blame Tim one bit for just getting out of there and telling the trial folks what happened. 

I'm hopeful that had Tim chosen to remain there and intentionally WAIT for the Sherriff to arrive, he'd have been able to reach the same conclusion that MJH found with his example in post #22. Then again, the conclusion the Sherriff would reach is totally beyond Tim's control - and it would have cost Tim time and effort to attempt to talk some sense into somebody wearing a badge.

I'd imagine Tim had already dealt with it enough and chose to just do what he had control over....get down the road.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

I wonder if there really is an ordinance. I've know local law enforcement to make up a reference to ordinance that doesn't exist. Got that in Polson, MT a month before the National Am a year or two ago.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Ted Shih said:


> I am told that Tim tried to explain to the police how his chassis mount and trailer were designed to ensure that the dogs were properly ventilated, but that they were having none of it.


Can't believe you get to stay in a La Quinta....Did it check out ok? Crud, I've only gotten to stay in a La Quinta once for work.....all the hotels were booked up for some sort of naked hippy bike ride in Oregon.. 

Here's Fort Collin's Police Complaint page.. 

http://www.fcgov.com/police/employee-conduct.php


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Pretty loose interpretation, but this is probably what they were referring to:

From the Fort Collins Municipal Code and Charter

Sec. 4-70. Improper care or treatment prohibited.

(a) No owner or keeper of an animal shall fail to provide that animal with sufficient good and wholesome food and water, proper shelter and protection from the weather, veterinary care, when necessary, and such other care as is customary and necessary for the animal's health and well-being, considering the species, breed and type of animal.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Kyle B mentioned the Municipal Code. The county code has a similar wording. The point thus is, where can the handlers/dogs go? Both City and County motels would put the dogs at risk. Now that one truck and been spotted, others will likely follow.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Tim was going to have to deal with the Sherrif. That is county. County code I found was sec 6-80 (b). Had direct reference to animals confined in vehicle. It did not however have reference to any specified temp. As with most animal control issues it is left up to the AC officer. That is very scary. Never know what their agenda is. I'm sure the mayor and county commisioners would be interested in the economic impact of such an loss of venue could cause. We must also be good guest and positively promote our sport while we are guest in the places we go to compete. Get the business owners envolved and they will get the changes made locally


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Tim handled it much better than I would have. Most AC idiots have no clue what the laws are regarding sporting dogs. It would have be better in the long run had the Sheriff sorted things out and clarified the true meaning to the AC idiot. The field trial committee needs to get involved and request a meeting with county commissioners and city leader asap on this issue. Hope Tim didn't have to eat vieanna sausages for supper because of this crap.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Tim did the right thing.


----------



## Truffle (Mar 11, 2006)

EdA said:


> I had a similar incident in Fort Collins 4-5 years ago although the police were never involved, a threatening note was left on my truck stating among other things "this is not Texas". I reported the incident to the motel but nothing came of it. There is a faction in Fort Collins that wants to be Boulder or Berkley, hello Colofornia!


Ed, you've got that right! As a Fort Collins resident, I can assure you that our city government looks south to Boulder for guidance. If they could only get us all to abandon our vehicles for bicycles, they would be totally happy.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

It 's not like this is a first time event in the Fort Collins area, field trials have been held in the area regularly for more than forty years. Often there are 2 each summer, this summer there will be 3 over the next 4 weeks, things could get interesting. Wish I was there but glad I'm not given local welcoming committee.


----------



## Truffle (Mar 11, 2006)

Interesting that the local Humane Society, which contracts for animal control with the City of Fort Collins, has trucks equipped with the dog box toppers. Has anyone pointed this out to the local Powers That Be. Seriously, it might be a good idea for the officers of the various retriever clubs located in the area (Fort Collins, Cheyenne, Centennial) to arrange a meeting with local law enforcement (sheriff, police), humane society and some sympathetic vets (Wayne and Tracy Jenson come to mind) and demonstrate that the dog toppers are a safe and humane situation. Is Chuck Cross still around? He was active in retrievers and was a police officer, I believe. Another resource, if available.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

What about the toppers on animal control trucks, sure bet the arnt as cool or safer than yalls trucks. I guess I would get arrested there with my dogs in plastic crates. and fans
But I do let mine in the motel room at night.
Ted did they give you problems since you had a dog truck at the same hotel?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

this is a sign i had made after a thread a couple of years ago. i made small ones for my topper and crates and the larger one shown for my kennel runs and gave some to friends for theirs. they are vinyl on aluminum and rivet or wire tie in place easily on any surface. four of the large signs for kennels and ten 6"x4" for the topper/crates were ~$80.

it is impossible to deal logically with someone who cannot understand that:
-this person makes their living training and caring for dogs
-this truck and chassis mounted dog transport system must have cost $75,000
-the dogs riding in this thing must really be valuable to someone
-would they go to all this trouble and expense to harm theirs and their clients dogs?

i got pulled over by our local animal control officer last summer. i thought i was going to need to explain something, but he was just lustin' after my "new to me" ainley topper. he asked how cool it kept the dogs and i said, "well, they never complain. i don't have a temp guage rigged up yet officer. but i pulled over at the four way stop and bought a watermellon the other day, put it in this hole here that didn't have a dog in it, drove straight home, cut the mellon for my wife and danged if she didn't complain that the thing was so cold it hurt her teeth." "no kiddin'", he replied? this guy never get hired in boulder!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

And all Lainee and David wanted to do was give up 5 days of their lives to put on a field trial, ultimately these issues make one wonder if it's really worth it


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

I for one am upset and pissed off about this. I plan to follow up with the local authorities after I gather more information. I suggest anyone who is interested complain to either the FCPD or Chamber of commerce or both.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

What about calling a newspaper or radio station to have them do an article on Field Trailers and what they do also?


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

ErinsEdge said:


> What about calling a newspaper or radio station to have them do an article on Field Trailers and what they do also?



Although that might initially sound like a good idea, don't forget that field trialers use those hideous shock collars and then there is that nasty duck torturing issue to deal with also.


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow! Glad I decided to skip this weekend. I will be out there next week but I am pulling my trailer and staying at a trailer park in Hudson,Co. Did notice that the long range forecast had it a bit cooler. 80's I do believe. I have had the same problem with local law enforcement here in kansas. But once I demonstrated to them how much cooler the dogs were and that I had cool water to give them from my insulated tank, they were fine with it. But a concerened citizen did call in to complain but did not have the guts to come out and check it out. The police were hunters themselves and proceeded to quiz me about my services. 

See you folks next weekend.

LT


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

John Montenieri said:


> I for one am upset and pissed off about this. I plan to follow up with the local authorities after I gather more information. I suggest anyone who is interested complain to either the FCPD or Chamber of commerce or both.


any idea who the US Congressperson is for that district or even the State Congressperson or State Senator is...They might have a tendency to make a few phone calls to the locals if they get a few well placed emails find their way to their offices, especially if you CC them to the media or the newspapers


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> This type of crap so makes my blood boil! Years back, a very nice feller from Massachusetts. Don’t make the joke, there are like 7 of them. Named Jim used to come to tests in a white panel truck. What some call a van. When he would pull up, in my minds eye I would think. “Who called a plumber?” Nobody ever could tell what was in the truck. Guess ol’ Jim is just ahead of the curve.


Remember when I got that panel truck stuck in the mud in Vt? HAd that broken tow strap stuck in it for years.....


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> any idea who the US Congressperson is for that district or even the State Congressperson or State Senator is...They might have a tendency to make a few phone calls to the locals if they get a few well placed emails find their way to their offices, especially if you CC them to the media or the newspapers


Nothing [email protected]@@ off a local cop than having some politician telling them how to do their job. Trust me, been there done that.


----------



## Dan Boerboon (May 30, 2009)

One word to fix the problem - Rope- 

Surprized Ken didn't post it


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Red retrievers said:


> One word to fix the problem - Rope-
> 
> Surprized Ken didn't post it


I don't think a hang'in is the answer.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

HPL said:


> I don't think a hang'in is the answer.



Seems to me that since the local Sherrif has to win an election to hold that position,, as well does the Congressman,,, I would think the idea of written complaints by several who are concerned about this intrusive act of government,, should indeed write the specific people involved,and explain to them how they will vote next time,,and how they intend to lobby for change...
This of course all depends on wether indeed the handler with the trailer would have absolutly been arrested if he had stayed till the Sherrif got there.. ( I too, would not have waited around to find out)
Government needs to get out of our way and let Americans live free..

This all stems from people that have the mentality of "there ought to be a law"


I am curious,,, Is the complaint that was registered by some person, Public record??
Are the names of people who filed,, registered in the complaint?

If so,,, Say 300 or so Dog folks decided that the person who filed the complaint needs more education,, then maybe request a dog box manufacturer, send a brochoure,, then those 300 or so folks make a copy,, and send it to the complaintant,,explaining the comfort levels ,safty, and durabilty of those boxes... Fill that persons mail box with educating material...

Colorado has really changed over the years...


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> Colorado has really changed over the years...


Definitely Colofornia has changed much as Texico has but for different reasons.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I was surprised to find out the Stae Representative Cory Gardner is the Representative serving Ft Collins and the fourth district.

He is a good level headed conservative, sensitive to the second ammendment,, Sportsmans rights ect.

I would think he would be VERY interested in this story, considering an active sportsman was mandated to leave this town he represents, or get arrested...

He does NOT believe in Big Government..


Here is the contact information to Mr. Gardner


Ft. Collins
123 N College Ave., Suite 220
Ft. Collins, CO 80524
Phone: (970) 221-7110
Fax: (970) 221-7240
Hours: Monday-Friday 9:00AM-5:00PM 

I plan on writing a complaint...

I plan on calling his office first thing Monday Morning..

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I was also surprised to discover this!

Animal control complaints are handled through :

Larimer County HUMANE SOCIETY

http://www.fcgov.com/neighborhoodservices/code-compliance.php


I ASSUME this larimer county Humane society is who was contacted by the complaintant..

Here is their web page and contact information for those who may be interested..

http://www.larimerhumane.org/animal-control/fort-collins-service


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

There are probably as many tree huggers, PETA lovers, environmentalist whacko's, and new age nutjobs per capita in Colorado as there are in California. At the same time, there are a whole lot of rugged independent folks who stongly support the Second Amendment. JMHO from visiting there over the years.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Gooser-

7 Representatives and both Senators from CO are listed as sponsors of the HSUS sponsored PUPS bill now in Congress. As it happens, Rep. Gardner is not one of them. However, it has about 205 House sponsors so it is close to being a slam-dunk in the House.

Folks just don't realize how insidious the Animal Right movement is. Many (most?) on this board don't really pay attention. They just want to train their dogs. Well, if the USDA/APHIS proposed rule takes effect, there are going to be a lot of unhappy people when they learn that they can't buy and sell puppies the way they used to.

This episode is a minor one...important yes but just a skirmish.


----------



## fetchtx (May 12, 2005)

Same thing happened to me up in midwest a few years back, I trained in morning, two land sets and one water, got back to room, truck parked in shade with breezeway open, all dogs sleeping temps 77 degrees, got a knock at door two cops and lady animal control following up on complaint of dogs dying in truck due to heat. I went down to show them the pups and had to wake them up they got out one at a time, none wanted much water just back in their box to sleep. The two cops told the Animal control gal, geez his rig is much better than yours and apologized for bothering me, all I said was " make sure you tell the complainer". Best thing that happened one of the dogs pissed on shoe of the animal control gal.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Ted Shih said:


> Shortly afterwards, the police approached Tim Milligan and told him that because the temperature was over 90 degrees (it hit 100 today) he could not have his dogs in his chassis mount and trailer. He could either leave Fort Collins or get arrested.


Is there any "after action" report on this incident?


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

So, 

Did anything happen? Did everyone with a truck who showed up get arrested or what? Are the people who are glad they stayed home the only ones not in jail right now? 

My guess is Lainee called her peeps and the trial went smooth as butter on hot-cakes....


----------



## aws4me (Apr 3, 2012)

The frustrating thing is that we allow legislators to pass laws like that in Ft Collins by remaining silent, when these things come up before a city council. The majority of council people have no idea of what they are enacting. it sounds good and gosh, Ms. Sally, a pillar of the community is very strongly for it and there is no one here at the meeting to oppose it. This must be a great. Then the cops are told to enforce it without any training.


----------

